# St. Petersburg Straight Side Coca-Cola



## CurbdiggerCarl (Sep 8, 2018)

Howdy all!
First time that I got out poking around since I moved down to Florida from Colorado.
Saw a house tear-down, and asked if I could poke around.
This straight was sticking halfway out of the ground, can't believe the backhoes didn't kill it.
Asked if I could do some digging, owner sadly said no.
From what research I could find online, I believe it's from 1909.
(Has the #247 on the bottom)
Mainly curious on the scarcity, I do plan to bring it to a meeting down in Tamps at the end of the month, just 
can't wait till then.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
Carl


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 8, 2018)

very rear ,


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 8, 2018)

The Porter Coke book calls it scarce not rare. That's all I know about it. LEON.


----------



## CurbdiggerCarl (Sep 8, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> The Porter Coke book calls it scarce not rare. That's all I know about it. LEON.


Thanks!
Next question, scarce meaning no more than a hundred known?
Now I gotta get one of the Porter books.
No intention to sell, still eyeballing it like the memory of my first issue of Playboy!
Carl


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2018)

Porters book ratings are Blank for Common, Scarce meaning  100-to 250 known. Then a Scarce + rating. Then R rating for rare. then R+. Then a RR rating for very Rare. Then a RR+ rating. Any straight sided Coke is a good bottle in my opinion, especially the slugplate Cokes. Nice find. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 9, 2018)

May not be very rare, but it's a very nice looking SS, for sure.


----------



## CurbdiggerCarl (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks, all!
99.9% of my digging was done in Colorado, and I am pretty knowledgeable
about the bottles from there.
Florida, I know very little, except from what I found from you all.
Reading about the base having the numbers 247, and stating that because of that it would be from the year 1909,
perked my interest more than usual.
Thanks again, 
Carl


----------



## MichaelFla (Sep 12, 2018)

There have been a couple that sold on Fleabay lately. Usually bring about $50 in average dug condition. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Straight-S...849835?hash=item4d771cad2b:g:8EkAAOSwYUdbPppZ

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Straight-S...382038?hash=item4d77bd6296:g:MQsAAOSw~jJbS09a

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Straight-S...935362?hash=item4d78c93a42:g:zZAAAOSw9sFbXzj0


----------



## CurbdiggerCarl (Sep 15, 2018)

MichaelFla said:


> There have been a couple that sold on Fleabay lately. Usually bring about $50 in average dug condition.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Straight-S...849835?hash=item4d771cad2b:g:8EkAAOSwYUdbPppZ
> 
> ...



Thanks!
I saw the same eBay sales for the St. Pete straight side, two sales for the same exact bottle.
First sale for $124.00 must have been cancelled, or bottle returned.
Pretty bad shape. 
Always hate the "what's it worth" aspect of any collecting, but any knowledge is good knowledge.
Just happy to have finally dug a bottle down here. Almost a year without digging, I was going through serious withdrawals.
Living off videos of other people's digs!
Thanks again,
Carl


----------



## cj7 (Jul 13, 2020)

There are several variants of the St Pete Straight . Porter's book doesn't show variants. Even though the center slug are the nicest looking the two variants of shoulder scrips are harder to find.


----------

